# فوائد اللبن العجيبة !!!!



## Dona Nabil (31 أكتوبر 2008)

*فوائد اللبن العجيبة​**يتناول الكثير من الأشخاص اللبن طمعاً في الحصول على معدن الكالسيوم الضروري لتقوية العظام وحمايتها.. لكن البحث الجديد يقترح أنه قد يكون جيدا للقلب أيضاً. 

فقد أظهرت نتائج دراستين لـ 69 بالغاً من المصابين بارتفاع في مستويات الكوليسترول الكلي، الذي يشمل كلا من الكوليسترول الجيد Hdl والكوليسترول السيئ Ldl بحيث لم يتعاط أي منهم الأدوية الخافضة للكوليسترول كما لم يتعرض أحد منهم لنوبات قلبية أو سكتات خلال 3 أشهر هي مدة الدراسة، انخفاض مستويات الكوليسترول الكلي بحوالي 3 في المائة في دماء الأشخاص الذين يتناولوا 7 أونصات من اللبن يومياً. 

وأشار الدكتور جيمس أندرسون من مركز المحاربين الطبي الأميركي إلى أنه على الرغم من أن هذا الانخفاض قليل نسبياً إلا أنه قد يكون مهما لصحة القلب، فكل انخفاض 1 في المائة في مستويات الكوليسترول الكلي يقلل خطر الإصابة بأمراض القلب بحوالي 2-3 في المائة. 
وأوضح أن البكتيريا المتواجدة في اللبن تلعب دورا محوريا في تقليل مستوى الكوليسترول في الجسم عندما تصل إلى الأمعاء الدقيقة. 

من جانبها، أكدت آن هاتنز أخصائية التغذية السريرية في المركز الطبي بجامعة ستانفورد الأميركية أنه على الرغم من الأثر القليل الذي ظهر لهذه البكتيريا الجيدة التي تعرف بالمستنبتات الحية أو النشطة على الكوليسترول الكلي إلا أنها تملك الكثير من الفوائد الإيجابية على الصحة البشرية. 

وللحصول على أكثر فوائد ممكنة من اللبن، أوصت بقراءة قائمة المحتويات الموجودة على علبة اللبن للتأكد من احتوائه على المستنبتات الحية من البكتيريا المفيدة، كما نصحت بتجنب تناول أنواع اللبن المحلى، ذلك أن معظم البحوث اختبرت الفوائد الصحية للبن العادي الخالي من السكر. 

وكان الباحثون قد قارنوا في إحدى الدراسات بين سلالتين مختلفتين من نفس المستنبتات البكتيرية المفيدة، من نوع "لاكتوباسيللاس آسيدوفيليس" حيث أظهرت إحداهما فعالية في تقليل مستويات الكوليسترول بينما لم يكن للأخرى أي أثار ملحوظة. 

هذا وأثبتت الدراسات أن للبن فوائد جديدة بالإضافة إلى فوائده الجمة المعروفة، وهو أنه يساعد في علاج بعض التهابات القناة الهضمية، كما انه يساعد على إيقاف الإسهال الذي ينتج عن العلاج ببعض أنواع المضادات الحيوية، ذلك أن هذه المضادات لا تقتل البكتيريا الضارة فقط ولكنها تقتل البكتيريا المفيدة الموجودة في الأمعاء، مما يعرض المرضى للإصابة بالالتهابات الفطرية والإسهالات، 
وقد يكون هذا خطيرا في حالات معينة كما هي الحالة مع كبار السن أو المصابين بحالات صحية تؤدي إلى هبوط المناعة. ويستطيع اللبن الذي يعتبر مستنبتا حيا للكثير من البكتيريا النافعة أن يبقي على التوازن البكتيري في الأمعاء، الأمر الذي يساعد على توقف الإسهالات. 

كما أثبتت الأبحاث أن هذه القدرة الطبيعية للبن قد توفر على المرضى الكثير من المعاناة والمراجعات الطبية التي تأتي نتيجة لتناول المضادات الحيوية، والتي قد تصبح هي بحد ذاتها حالة طبية جديدة بحاجة للعلاج . 

ومن جانب آخر وفي دراسة سابقة، قال علماء إيطاليون إنهم نجحوا في علاج بعض الأشخاص الذين يعانون من الصداع، خصوصا الصداع النصفي (الشقيقة)، ببكتيريا مفيدة توجد في اللبن الرائب، وبمضادات حيوية. 
وقال باحثون في جامعة ميلان إن هؤلاء المرضى يمكن أن يكونوا مصابين بأحد أنواع البكتيريا التي توجد في المعدة وتتسبب في ظهور القرحة، وفي أمراض أخرى. وأضافوا أن البكتيريا المفيدة أبعدت عنهم آثار البكتيريا الضارة. 

وقال العلماء الذين عرضوا نتائج دراسة أولية أجريت على 130 مريضا، أمام مؤتمر حول الأمراض المعدية في ميلان، إن 18 في المائة من الذين يعانون من مرض الشقيقة المزمن مصابون بعدوى بكتيريا «هيليكوباكتر بايلوري» التي توجد في المعدة، وإن مستحضرات من المضادات الحيوية نجحت في إزالة المرض منهم. 

ولدى إضافة العلماء بكتيريا مفيدة يطلق عليها اسم «لاكتوباسيلوز» وتوجد في اللبن الرائب ومشتقات الحليب، ظهر تحسن أكبر لدى المرضى، إذ قضي على الصداع النصفي للمرضى لفترة عام كامل، كما قل عدد مرات ظهوره، وخفت شدته لدى مرضى آخرين. 
ونقلت وكالة« اسوشييتد برس» عن الدكتورة ماريا جيسموندو، رئيسة مختبر الميكروبيولوجيا السريرية بالجامعة التي أشرفت على الدراسة، أن فريقها «تأكد من زوال الشقيقة وزوال البكتيريا الضارة لدى المرضى المصابين بها، بعد استخدام المضادات الحيوية واستخدام البكتيريا الحميدة.​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 أكتوبر 2008)

معلومات راااااااااااائعه يا دونا 
تسلم ايدك 
مرسىىىىىى على المعلومات 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## kalimooo (31 أكتوبر 2008)

معلومات رائعة ومفيدة
شكرا" لك اخت Dona Nabil
سلام المسيح​


----------



## candy shop (31 أكتوبر 2008)

معلومات جميله ومهمه يا دونتى 

ميرسى يا قمر

فى معلومه خطيره جداااا

نسيتى تقوليها انى مش بحب اللبن هههههههه​


----------



## nonaa (31 أكتوبر 2008)

نشكر ربنا
انا بحب اللبن
.........
شكرا يا دونا على المعلومات الهايله​


----------



## viviane tarek (1 نوفمبر 2008)

*معلومات حلللللللللللللوة
ومفيددددددددة
وهحاول اشرب اللبن
لآنى بكرهة اوووووووووووووووووووووى
بس بعد المعلومات دى 
هحااااااااول
شششششكككككرررررراااااااااا""""""""
ليكى يا دونا *​


----------



## جيلان (2 نوفمبر 2008)

> هذا وأثبتت الدراسات أن للبن فوائد جديدة بالإضافة إلى فوائده الجمة المعروفة، وهو أنه يساعد في علاج بعض التهابات القناة الهضمية، كما انه يساعد على إيقاف الإسهال الذي ينتج عن العلاج ببعض أنواع المضادات الحيوية، ذلك أن هذه المضادات لا تقتل البكتيريا الضارة فقط ولكنها تقتل البكتيريا المفيدة الموجودة في الأمعاء، مما يعرض المرضى للإصابة بالالتهابات الفطرية والإسهالات،



*يا لهوى كل ده فى اللبن الى محدش معبره ده
بس عجبتنى النقطة دى انه ملهوش اثار جانبية زى المضادات الحيوية
تسلمى يا قمر على الموضوع*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 نوفمبر 2008)

> kokoman قال:
> 
> 
> > معلومات راااااااااااائعه يا دونا
> ...


*ميرررسى يا كوكو مان على مشاركتك وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 نوفمبر 2008)

> كليمو قال:
> 
> 
> > معلومات رائعة ومفيدة
> ...


*ميرررسى يا كليموو على مرورك الجميل وربنا معاك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 نوفمبر 2008)

> candy shop قال:
> 
> 
> > معلومات جميله ومهمه يا دونتى
> ...


*بصررررره يا كاندو انا بقى مش بطيقه وجايبه الموضوع ده برخم بيه على نفسى هههههه
ميررررسى يا قمررر نورتى الموضوع​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 نوفمبر 2008)

> nonaa قال:
> 
> 
> > نشكر ربنا
> ...


*شطورره يا نونا ههههه
ميرررسى يا حبيبتى على المشاركه وربنا معاكى​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 نوفمبر 2008)

> viviane tarek قال:
> 
> 
> > *معلومات حلللللللللللللوة
> ...


*جدددددعه يلا حاولى وقوليلنا النتيجه ايه يمكن نقلدك هههههههه
ميرررسى على مشاركتك الجميله وربنا يرعاكى يا قمررررر​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 نوفمبر 2008)

> جيلان قال:
> 
> 
> > *يا لهوى كل ده فى اللبن الى محدش معبره ده
> ...


*أه شفتى بقى فوايده يلا  بقى خليكى شطورره واشربى اللبن قبل ما تنامى :t30: ههههههه
ميرررررسى يا قمررر على المشاركه الجميله وربنا معاكى​*


----------



## جيلان (10 نوفمبر 2008)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *أه شفتى بقى فوايده يلا  بقى خليكى شطورره واشربى اللبن قبل ما تنامى :t30: ههههههه
> ميرررررسى يا قمررر على المشاركه الجميله وربنا معاكى​*



*حااااااااااتر وهغسل سنانى وهمشى على الرصيف وانا نايمة :smi411:*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (10 نوفمبر 2008)

انا بحب اللبن وكل الاجبان ومنتجات الالبان كلها

ثانكس دون دون على المعلومات الرائعة



​


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 نوفمبر 2008)

> جيلان قال:
> 
> 
> > *حااااااااااتر وهغسل سنانى وهمشى على الرصيف وانا نايمة :smi411:*


*هههههههههه وليه على الرصيف :t30:​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 نوفمبر 2008)

> فراشة مسيحية قال:
> 
> 
> > انا بحب اللبن وكل الاجبان ومنتجات الالبان كلها
> ...


*شطوررررره يا فراشتى 
ايوه كده جدددددددعه
ميررررسى وربنا معاكى يا حبيبتى​*


----------



## وليم تل (20 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا دونا
على المعلومات الرائعة والقيمة
ودمتى بود​


----------



## emy (20 نوفمبر 2008)

_*مرسى يا دونا خالص عالمعلومه دى *_
_*ربنا يحمينا كلنا من الامراض يا رب*_​


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2008)

> وليم تل قال:
> 
> 
> > شكرا دونا
> ...


*ميرررسى يا وليم على مرورك الجميل وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2008)

> > emy قال:
> >
> >
> > > _*مرسى يا دونا خالص عالمعلومه دى *_
> > > _*ربنا يحمينا كلنا من الامراض يا رب*_​


*امييييين
ميرررسى يا ايمى على مشاركتك وربنا يباركك يا قمررر​*


----------



## الملكة العراقية (28 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا يا دونا على المعلومات المفيدة
ربنا يعوضك تعب محبتك​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (28 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع متكامل عن فوائد اللبن ومعلومات حلوه بجد
انا مش بشرب اللبن الا لما يجيلى مزاج بس هحاول ابقا اشربه باستمرار عشان فوايده كتير
ميرسى ليكى يا دونا​


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 ديسمبر 2008)

> الملكة العراقية قال:
> 
> 
> > شكرا يا دونا على المعلومات المفيدة
> > ربنا يعوضك تعب محبتك​


*ميرسى على مشاركتك بالموضوع وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 ديسمبر 2008)

> swety koky girl قال:
> 
> 
> > موضوع متكامل عن فوائد اللبن ومعلومات حلوه بجد
> ...


*شطووره يا كوكى هههههههه
ميرررررسى يا حبيبتى على مشاركتك وربنا معاكى​*


----------



## fouad78 (28 ديسمبر 2008)

ميرسي كتير عالموضوع الرائع أنا بعشق اللبن الصبح ربنا يطمنك
شكرا جزيلا الك الرب يباركك​


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 يناير 2009)

fouad78 قال:


> ميرسي كتير عالموضوع الرائع أنا بعشق اللبن الصبح ربنا يطمنك
> شكرا جزيلا الك الرب يباركك​



*ميرررررسى يا فؤاد على مشاركتك وردك فى الموضوع وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------

